# Antique Copy Of Shri Guru Granth Sahib



## singpal (Oct 31, 2004)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa,

Waheguru ji ki fateh.



My name is Inderpal Singh and I am from India. I beg to admit before you that I have an antique miniature Guru Granth Sahib. It is the world’s smallest Guru Granth Sahib, it is a 

complete miniature scripture, 2.5cm wide and 2.5cm tall and is bound in gold. It was published in Germany close to 100 years ago. 



I have decided to sell this holy Guru Granth Sahib due to some problems.



If anyone interested so please contact me.



Thanking you.



Inderpal Singh,

India.


----------



## Arvind (Oct 31, 2004)

Please check your private message.

Thanks.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, we can not dismiss his claims as simple as that. If anyone else also does possess the same copy then eyebrows should be raised. but i donot see anyone making the same claim with proof.

I am sure, there must be some kind of governing authourity, which can authenticate his claims of antiquity of the miniature... there are many techniques which can ascertain how old the article is... If this is indeed the only copy on this planet earth and that too more than 100 yrs old, then it is priceless, i must say. i think inderpal singh should get in touch with geniune collector of old antique pieces rather than banging his head in these forums, where most of us are youngsters with nothing much in our pockets...

Regards


----------

